# Sat Nav in Morocco



## TonyG44

Hi

Does anyone know which is the best sat nav in Morocco
I have been advised to get a Garmin which has coverage of the pistes

I have a Tom Tom here in Uk 

cheers

Tony


----------



## smithies

Tony, 
we have been for the last 4 years to morocco....I dont think ANY supplier covers Maroc !!

Jenny


----------



## Irene-and-Tim

Garmin is indeed the best for Morocco, together with Olaf's Maroko Topo map. Information on this is in the motorcycling Knowledgebase in my signature.

Tim (signed in on Irene's account)


----------



## hmh

Can't agree with Tim I'm afraid. My Garmin (Nuvi 660) was useless other than as a compass in Morocco.


----------



## Irene-and-Tim

The Nuvi 660 doesn't come with Mapsource (the application that allows you to download additional maps) so you would either have to find someone with Mapsource or separately purchase it. See http://www.poi-factory.com/node/712 for a discussion on this.

Then... download the Marok Topo maps from http://www.island-olaf.de/travel/marokko/gps.html and install to your unit. Personally I only load the street/road components as loading the topo information with its contour lines can be confusing.

The maps even include street-level mapping of Marrakech and there is a small group of Morocco fans who are often sending in updates.

Tim


----------



## hmh

Thanks Tim,
I'll follow that up
David.


----------



## brockley

*Morocco Touring*

tom tom now do maps for Morocco, just got mine and started planning routes.


----------



## peedee

Brockley is correct, see >this thread< When I was in Morocco this year someone was trialing it. Dunno how they got on but if they are members here perhaps they will post their views.

I used Michelin's map number 742 and did not encounter any problems.

peedee


----------



## seanoo

brockley is right, tom tom now have maps for sale for about thirty quid for morocco. regards sean


----------



## TinaGlenn

We haven't used the Tomtom maps for Morocco ourselves, but we had a lady on our trip in May who was using hers and she was very pleased with it.

Tina


----------



## Detourer

Hi Peedee/Tina
During your tours with us [desertdetours] earlier in the year we were in fact "trialling" a number of domestic GPS units in both our Support Vehicles. The lady [travelling solo] in question used a TomTom unit on two "back to back" tours and reported that it was very useful.

There are a number of units now available in Morocco but I think you can discard these for obvious reasons i.e. National coverage only and cost........we could not find any Euro map upgrade. For what they are the TomTom is perfect and they give more detail, POI's and more town coverage.

Downside is that because Morocco is going through rapid and changing infustructure you need some care is following on outskirts of towns and at times in towns/cities. You can easily find yourself running the wrong way up a newly created "one way" and gather a 400Dhm fine...or worse!

New roads out of the cities mean that at times you are running on a blank screen as the old road may be 200mts to the left or right. For example the TomTom coverage runs out at Rissini and does not show the 30k plus road to Mazouga that has been there for quite a few years. The coverage is no good at all to find your way to say the Erg Chebbie dunes.

If asked we will give GPR co-ords for many campsites in Morocco [even wilderness sites] but as most of these are out of towns all you get is a blank screen, arrow and dotted line. Combine this for say the only campsite in Chefchaouen, which is just out of the town, the recent one-way system, road works etc and it is a nightmare to follow......revert to local signs. Be aware that many of the towns shown on the unit are spelt different from the Michelin and other maps, a problem if trying to find them via the unit menu. Also make sure that you have the correct destination, not one that sounds and looks the same.

But the TomTom is a godsend for major city navigation. Given the aforementioned problems it will lead you effortlessly to any number of strange sounding named streets/places in all the major cities....i.e. Fes, Marrakech, Rabat etc etc....... 50 plus cities/towns I think.

Ray
..


----------



## clipper

Hi We were on the Wedding Tour with Ray Had to go to a main City for Disc pads use our TomTom and it was spot on.We paid for the download from TomTom before we left so was worth it.also used it on the tour although we did not need it because the instructions were good from Detours.
Clipper


----------



## Detourer

Hi Clipper [Dennis]

Yes, I remember.......you finding the Fiat dealer in Meknes and then use trying to find you!.....with only a strange sounding [and looking address]. That is where the TomTom is very useful, locating places in cities/towns.

But with so few main roads, in comparison to Europe, outside the cities it is I think of limited use.....but a good back-up to map reading, signs and directions.......as GPS should be.......many vehicle owners can't now read maps [or signs] !!!
..


----------

